# Devils Lake Bully!



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Took my father, my wife and 3 year old son out for a day of fishing fun on the 4th..., or that's how it was suppose to go...Fished East Bay, it was slow, but 3 generations of my family were still having a good time, until we ran into the biggest pr*ck that I've ever seen on the water.

We were trolling back and forth on a bay on the north end, when I decided to work in different direction. There was one other boat in this general area and this boat was trolling as well, but had stopped for some reason... When we got a little closer to him, I started to move away from his general direction. We must of been 15 yards from this guy, when he yelled out..."What the F*ck are you doing"...I said, "Excuse me"? He then yelled out..."We're f*cking fishing here"...I said, "Your serious"? I just simply told him we were going around him...At this point he said, "Oh, you have an attitude, and asked me how I'd like to end up at the bottom of the f*cking lake" and proceded to lunge at me, like he was going to jump out of his boat...I immediatly pulled out my phone and told him "I'll see what the sheriff has to say about that"! He continued to lay a pluthera of four letter words in our direction as we trolled around him...I was pretty much speachless...After all my 3 year old son was taking this all in...And to top it off this Jackass even had a couple of teenage kids in the boat as well...You could tell he's done this to other people, because his kids didn't even flinch when he went off on us.

Now let me explain, this wasn't some little area or shorline that we were invading of his...It was in the middle of a large bay where there were several other boats trolling. I guess I didn't realize the city of Devils Lake sold the lake to this A**munch. Maybe next time he should rope off the entire bay to keep boats off his water.

So watch out for a blue Lund on DL, (If you want his boat numbers, I got em') because he thinks he owns the water. You might have a similar experience.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

It just amazes the hell outta me how some people act and the way they treat other people. Most people I know would smile, wave, and/or ask you how the fishings been which of course would lead into a lengthy/friendly discussion, but not this guy apparently. It's really too bad he had to do it in front of the young'in. :eyeroll:

That guy probably just needs a good ole' azz kickin'.

(Ironically, this comes right after I just got done doing a big read-up on your site.)


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

what a dingleberry! I bet he lit a fire under your azz rick, but playin his game would only lower you to his level. I can see how having someone on top of you say if you are jigging and another boat sets an anchor 10 yds away. i mean thats a good enough reason to get a little agitated, but not act out like this dink, but you guys were trolling!!! theres what? maybe a 5-10 second opprotunity to even speak before both parties are on their merry way. what a numbnut, do you know if he is from around the area rick?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

There's one to be found everywhere. One time we were fishing maybe 400 yards from a crowd of people and catching fish. My mistake is we had a buoy out (before GPS), but the bite was a spot on the spot (mud/sand transition). Long story short, this guy came cruising our way with a trolling motor and sat on our buoy. One guy in the boat hooked the buoy and reeled it in and threw it at our boat with a boatload of profanities. We laughed.

Just gotta wonder about some people but the best thing to do is ignore them, which can fume them more.


----------



## NDMALLARD (Mar 9, 2002)

We were on DL a feew weeks ago, hammering them with slip corks on a little hump. Several boats anchored a respectful distance from us, which was fine, but this one "Super Prick" motors so close to us I had to reeel in a line so he wouldn't run it over. He was getting as close to us a possible because he was punching in the spot on his gps. He went by us on both sides and never waved or hardly looked at us. I think he must be related to the guy in the first post of this thread...

I just smile when I come accross butt-wipes like this on the water. C'mon it's Devils Frickin Lake! On any given day there are a gazillion spots you can find fish if you have half a brain and a tank of gas.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Chris Hustad said:


> Just gotta wonder about some people but the best thing to do is ignore them, which can fume them more.


Agree completely, just give them a smile and wave.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I was at Devils Lake for a few days last week and we ran into a couple of jerks.

One was a 65 year old guy with his wife and two grand daughters. He cut in front of me Thursday night and again Friday morning at the area to launch into Pelican. Friday morning really ****** me. I had been dropped off on shore to get the pickup, I was just getting into the truck to back in when I heard the guy step on the pedal pretty hard in his diesel and whipped in the launch. He could see my uncle waiting in the boat for me to back in. So instead of just letting us pull out I had to wait for this jerk to load the granddaughters into the boat and load a bunch of other crap from the truck into the boat. I was stuck standing there for 10-15 minutes while they got there boat in the water and finally got out of my way.

Then Saturday morning we were pulling spinners in a small bay with one other boat in the same bay. We caught several nice walleyes and then the other boat decided to move in on us. They were pulling spinners as well and were out of our way so we didn't really mind. Well after a couple of passes behind us they watched us pick up a couple nice walleyes. So they dropped anchor and threw out bobbers right in the center of where we had been trolling. We turned around and went back through the area we had been trolling as best we could now with three idiots slip floating. They even had the balls to ask how the fishing was when we went went back by them.

The three guys in the boat were all over 65 likely over 70. Do they think that because they are older it's ok?

:******: :******: :******:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

This thread reminds me why I quit fishing 3 days a week and started wakeboarding instead... 8)


----------



## nate_dogg (May 16, 2007)

Unless they start selling water lots you should be able to fish anywhere you want without some prick screaming at you. Ridiculous.

I love it when people do this type of stuff and you just smile and wave. They are most likely trying to get a reaction out of you and this just gets up more ******.

I hate mean people. :eyeroll:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I think just about everyone will face a situation like this during an outing (fishing or hunting)... It's just a matter of time if you haven't yet. It's all about respect and a-holes like this guy missed that life lesson.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I just smile and wave at a$$hats like that. Sometimes I even use all my fingers when waving. :wink:

huntin1


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

dblkluk said:


> This thread reminds me why I quit fishing 3 days a week and started wakeboarding instead... 8)


Amen, Brother. Now that I am back living in Sota, I wakeboard all day and fish at night.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> This thread reminds me why I quit fishing 3 days a week and started wakeboarding instead...


To piss off fishermen without actually fishing?!? LOL. 

Rick - You need to stick to the Sheyenne, the only jerk on it is the jerk of a smallie on the end of your line! Good luck this weekend, I hope the bite is on, I may check tonight.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> To piss off fishermen without actually fishing?!? LOL.


Ha! Actually 90% of the time we are out riding before the fisherman are even out of bed..... :wink:

We hate to infringe on "their" water....


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Probably a bunch of G/Os warming up for pheasant season :lol:

Just kidding ( :wink: sort of)

I will say this stuff like that doesn't happen down here, I fish a lot and never ever had anyone talk any jack to me, they are all friendly as can be.

Might be because carrying concealed handguns is so common down here.....you lip off to the wrong guy and its over 8)


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Just start fishing nude and you won't have these problems!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> Ha! Actually 90% of the time we are out riding before the fisherman are even out of bed.....


  Must be early, I get out between 4-6 am on the weekends to beat the wakeboarders and jetskiers on DL! Maybe they're not as gonzo as you DBL!


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm throwin the flag on that one too!! :bs: 
On the Jamestown res. the fuel injected mosquitos don't come out until noon or so!!


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

njsimonson said:


> > Ha! Actually 90% of the time we are out riding before the fisherman are even out of bed.....
> 
> 
> Must be early, I get out between 4-6 am on the weekends to beat the wakeboarders and jetskiers on DL! Maybe they're not as gonzo as you DBL!


Nick MN has a jet skier law.. They cant be out on the water before 930am and 1 hour before sunset.... :wink:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> Must be early, I get out between 4-6 am on the weekends to beat the wakeboarders and jetskiers on DL! Maybe they're not as gonzo as you DBL!


Not doubting that one bit...but on the lakes we ride, if your not out when the sun is coming up, your dodging 11 year olds on 200 hp Seadoos and every Tom, Dick and Harry is dragging the kids around on a tube...

Its funny how we can stereotype people based on the water sports they enjoy...in all the years I've been wakeboarding and skiing I've never had a confrontation with an angler (maybe the occasional dumbazz on a Seadoo :wink: )

But when I've been fishing I've had more than a few....

Plain and simple, its about respect....


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Eric and Maddy,
One of you guys should throw a tube in the back of the truck for the Cat Classic this weekend! I'll pull ya around on the Red! Last year Drew wakeboarded on a cooler top!


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Rick I am sorry your child was exposed to such behavior, but in my opinion given the wide open area you describe, allowing only 45 ft of clearance between you and the boat was not enough, especially if the boat was not under power.

Last summer we where on Sak and had one boat trolling across the path of the others working the bay. He was running into shore and then back out while everyone else was working the shoreline parallel. This boat ran into us twice and caught our lines as well as others.

We also had boats sitting at anchor in this area and all of the boats trolling gave a very wide berth to them out of courtesy. At one time I counted around 30 boats in that area and short of one idiot nobody had any issues because we all made sure and passed far enough away from each other especially the anchored boats.

Yes you had a right to be where you where, no the guy did not have to react the way he did, but in the future pull farther out and this type of thing will not happen. When anchored I many times have my line out farther than 45 ft from the boat.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I don't support the language that was used.

But honestly I probably would have casted right over your boat. Back home if you were in a boat and came too close to the shore everyone would cast at the same time over the boat. Getting your line cut was worth it!

There is an idiot at Northgate (not calling you an idiot Rick) that comes that close to the shore (I realize the DL guy was also in a boat). The first time he started his boat right in front of me and hit the gas as hard as he could. I was not by the boat launch. He trolled over there and did it. This last time he made on pass and an hour or so he came again, I casted right at him, he swerved hard, and then headed for the launch. No words exchanged either time but I think he got the point.

One thing I have noticed about fishermen. When we are on the shore we try to cast out as far as we can. When we are in a boat we get close to the shore (maybe not all the time but a lot of the time). To me its fickle!


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

At 15 yards in a large bay with only 2 boats, you brought it on yourself. and to top it all off you had to change direction to do it :roll: I HATE people like you. Do you help net the fish for the other boats too?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Often the bite is on at a certain depth so being on that line is important. So I don't see swerving 15 yards deeper as that big of a deal...how far should a guy go around a boat when 5-10 feet off can make a big difference as to whether or not you're on fish?

What's funny is this situation has to this day still produced my biggest walleye. We were working a line where the depth was crucial, catching a lot of mid range fish. A boat moved in on the line and camped out on the most productive part. When we went around the boat is when I hooked the big one and we ended up landing it in pretty good view for their boat. Made for a good picture and release, considering they were in the background of the pic with wide eyes. 

Lots of guys competing for same water real estate can bring out some pretty interesting scenarios, that's fishing.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

chop wrote


> One thing I have noticed about fishermen. When we are on the shore we try to cast out as far as we can. When we are in a boat we get close to the shore (maybe not all the time but a lot of the time). To me its fickle!


So very true!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I would have told the guy to take his lower lip pull it over is head and swallow.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2007)

GooseBuster3 said:


> I would have told the guy to take his lower lip pull it over is head and swallow.


 :beer: Walter Mathau in Grumpy old men. I love that movie!


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Leo Porcello said:


> There is an idiot at Northgate (not calling you an idiot Rick) that comes that close to the shore (I realize the DL guy was also in a boat). The first time he started his boat right in front of me and hit the gas as hard as he could.


PC, that was me and I boys in with our 6hp Johnson, did you not see my sons giving you the bird. :rollin: :rollin: :jammin: :jammin: :lol:


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey Deacon you must be from MN only a MN boy would do that to someone else especially somone like Leo!! He's a good guy and if he's PO'd at you, you must have really screwed up!! ( just giving you a hard time Deacon and yes Leo is a nice guy) Hey Deacon did see that the Huskies got that player from Italy this year. Should be a good season, let me know when your coming to a game and we'll hook up and meet in person we hold season tickets and we seldom if ever miss a home game.

Later JD


----------



## Honker Hunter 1 (Jun 24, 2007)

I think if someone is fishing or hunting on a spot respect them and go somewhere else even if it is your favorite secret spot. There is plenty of space and fish on DL as well as plenty of fields to hunt in ND.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2007)

Honker Hunter 1 said:


> I think if someone is fishing or hunting on a spot respect them and go somewhere else even if it is your favorite secret spot. There is plenty of space and fish on DL as well as plenty of fields to hunt in ND.


hh you know, almost all of us feel that way. problem is there are a ton of people out there that just don't give a rats a$$ aboout how we feel. If you get there first and some of those types want to hunt or fish at the same place, well they will just make you miserable enough to pee you off and leave so they can have the spot. I want to slash all their tires and pour sugar in their gas tanks rip the wire out from under their hood and then beat the living crap out of them. But then again I try to be a better person than they are and there my friend is the problem we face. What do you do about a jerk like that. Call the dnr maybe but what will they do? I do not have an answer. Just make sure you teach you kids to do the right thing and maybe it will get better someday.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

Trust me, I've seen plenty of people that deserve to have tires slashed....
But that would get you in major trouble if caught.... which really isn't worth it.

So teach your kids the right thing to do and when they aren't looking, call DNR and inform them that you encountered a person on the water who appears to be drunk as a monkey and provide a description (#) of the boat.

He prob. wasn't drinking, but he'll get harrassed by DNR, AND you did not break any law, AND you were looking out for the well being of others on the lake.

There's more than one way to "get even".....


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

I think that we had a run in with this individual on Devils Lake last summer, We should post the boat number the next time so we can compare notes. He fits the discription to a T. Same cursing etc.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

A couple things...The guy was trolling as well...I was backtrolling 75 yards or more away from him, I had no idea that he stopped...You know how it goes, somebody gets a bite, my kid is asking me the same question for the 20th time...HE WAS NOT ANCHORED and before you know it, you come up on somebody, but I was not close...Probably farther than first stated. I couldn't even hear his first threats...I thought he wanted to chat and talk fishing. He was not casting and there were other boats trolling all over this bay as well...In and out...The reason, I moved over to try something else, is that several boats had moved into our trolling area and I wanted to try something new. Gee, maybe I should have flipped out on them. Like Chris said, I was trying to stay at a certain depth and just so happened I was working in his certain direction.

So, Ron...the boat was in POWER...He was trolling as well, and I was not even close to him in the first place!

Porkchop-Lost a lot of respect after your post. Try casting at me in a boat with my kid and a sharp hook, and believe, me you will be sorry!

JD-You are not even worth my time...Give it up loser!

When it comes down to it...This guy wanted an entire bay to himself. He must of been on a hot bite, and didn't want anyone else in there. Sorry, it just doesn't work that way. He doesn't own the water. I'm all about respect and would NEVER try to ruin anybody's fun, but there are plenty of fish in Devils Lake for everybody!


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

jd mn/nd said:


> Hey Deacon you must be from MN only a MN boy would do that to someone else especially somone like Leo!! He's a good guy and if he's PO'd at you, you must have really screwed up!! ( just giving you a hard time Deacon and yes Leo is a nice guy) Hey Deacon did see that the Huskies got that player from Italy this year. Should be a good season, let me know when your coming to a game and we'll hook up and meet in person we hold season tickets and we seldom if ever miss a home game.
> 
> Later JD


Go Huskies, live in Fergus Falls and try to get to a game or two each year. I have a couple boys playing hockey so it keeps us busy in the winter. If we come down to a game I will give you a PM.

PC is a great guy and has always shared information, if anyone believes that a 6hp motor would cause problems you have not seen this on a 16ft boat with three people, barely makes a wake and just giving the hunting "god" a little crap.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

This is exactly the reason the only place I fish is the Ontario LOW Waters at the NW Angle. I never stop when I see another boat and no one stops where I am fishing. Life is good. I hope they never pave the last 22 miles of gravel. Oh darn the secret is out now..........


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

Rick Acker said:


> JD-You are not even worth my time...Give it up loser!


OOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHH, you can call me a loser :roll:

May be you should pay attention while you are driving the boat... chump

Doesnt change the fact that you hedged in to within 45 feet of him. You said it yourself, its devils lake there are fish everywhere, and still you decided that to hold your depth you needed to crowd him. Then your whiney AZZ has to come on here crying that somebody got mad at you.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> call DNR and inform them that you encountered a person on the water who appears to be drunk as a monkey and provide a description (#) of the boat.
> 
> He prob. wasn't drinking, but he'll get harrassed by DNR, AND you did not break any law


Oh that's great......... turn in a false report. BTW, I think that is breaking the law.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Oh, and you hate me J.D...I'm so sad!

I did not crowd him period. I was probably closer to 30 yards away from him to tell you the truth...That really doesn't matter. Nobody has a right to threaten someones life and use that kind of language infront of a family. If you can justify that JD, than you are obviously just like him. Who knows...Maybe you are him, tough guy! Hey, I'm pretty easy to find...I don't hide behind some stupid screen name. Just know there are legal consequenses in this day and age for threating someone.

If you fish Devils Lake or any busy lake for that matter...You know boats work shorelines...Whether they are trolling or throwing cranks...Boats troll by or near other boats all the time. What, you think you have the right to call dibs on a whole shoreline or bay when you fish??? C'MON!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Personal stuff should stay in PMs, please don't have personal attacks on here.

Thanks


----------

